

On Lisp ebook, in one single html file - Kilimanjaro
http://code.google.com/p/onlisp/

======
Kilimanjaro
Only one file in a convenient format, for your reading pleasure.

Just in time for the iPad!

* If a kind soul can host the ebook for everybody to see before they download it that would be great

~~~
mahmud
How do you code on the iPad? Programming books are not novels, imo, you need
to pause every so often and _try_ things out ..

------
aeontech
And this is better than <http://www.paulgraham.com/onlisptext.html> how?

